# should i adjust my hard/alkaline water?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the water in my area is hard and alkaline. not too hard but the ph tapwater is around 7.5-7.8. does is matter much to the piranhas if the water is alkaline....or should i go about softening the water to 6.5-6.8? i have two spilos. i know p's are hardy fish and i'm just not sure if it is much of an issue.

also, how does adding live plants affect the ph?

is there anywhere to purchase...soft acidic water...like bottled water or something?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Your situation sounds a bit like mine. I bought a big bale of peat moss. I put it into nylon stockings and sit it in my sump. I use it at 1 cup every 15 gallons or so, I cannot remember for sure. It lasts a long time for me and reduced my pH to about 6.2 slowly. Then only draw back is that it tints water brownish color. I actually like it though.

In my opinion its the safest way to reduce pH, and a bale is only like $12 at a garden center, and will last my 125g tank at least 3 years with frequent changing


----------

